# Over arm update for my mill



## Still learning (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi guys update on my over arm. Today I managed to machine a way to fasten the rings to the bars.
With the help of Micheal today he helped me with a narrow slit throw the rings for some relief.



Now that the rings are done now I can start with the arbor support.

Cheers for now


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 27, 2018)

It's a pleasure Neal. You gave me a big gift.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2018)

Sorry Neal. I am stealing your thunder. This is the 38mm (appr.1 1/2") roughing end mill at work Neal gave me.


It is a Chev F10 spindle conversion. 

Ok I won't chime in again


----------



## Still learning (Dec 2, 2018)

Been busy making the bushings for the over arm support build had to make an iso40 adapter for an mt2 collet to make to slots in the nut to tighten the bushing.
So all a fist for me internal taper and external for the bushing.




Also used an indexer for the first time. I am having great fun learning with all these tools.






That's been most of my weekend. 
Still have lots to learn 
Cheers for now 





.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 2, 2018)

Good clean fun. Nice job


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 4, 2018)

Looking good - real good!


----------

